# Snails and soft water



## CallMeJoe

I recently got a black mystery snail to scavenge my betta's 5 gal tank, and also recently found a reference stating that snails can have minerals leached out of their shells in very soft water, leading to shell erosion and snail death. I live in the foothills of the Blue Ridge in South Carolina and my tap water and aquarium water test at <5 dH. Do I need to add anything to my water to protect my snail? If so, will it materially affect my tank's pH?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Limstone is good to raise the pH.


----------



## CallMeJoe

Would a little crushed coral help? How much for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## bananas

Wow this thread is very lucky for me

I've been regulating the tank for my remaining snail, temp and ph and oxygen and everything are fine, yet her shell continues to erode.


I would like to ask: what is soft water, what is dH, how do i regulate it?

answers will be greatly appreciated


----------



## CallMeJoe

Soft water is water with a very low mineral content. Mountain reservoir water in my part of the country tends to be very soft. Most common minerals are calcium and magnesium. 
dH is "degrees of Hardness" on the German scale - approx equal to parts per million of Calcium/18 (or x .056). Soft water tends to go more acidic (pH <7) while hard water wants to stay less acidic (pH >7). 
I'm really asking if I need to add more calcium to my water to protect my snail's shell and, if so, how.


----------



## wildtiger

You can feed foods high in calcium such as spinch, kale and other leafy greens. Weekend feeders are also good for snails. You can buy Kents liquid calcium, crushed coral or a small bag of crushed oyster shells hung over the side of the tank will work.


----------



## bananas

thanks that helps alot!


----------



## sumpthinfishy

One thing about feeding high calcium foods. While spinach is high in calcium, it also has something that actually bind the calcium making it unavailable to snails. Other greens, especially dandelion leaves are great for them. You can actually buy food specially for good shell growth for snails. Cheap too.

The liquid calcium is what I use alone with a bit of iodine. I do add crushed oyster shells, but they are really hard to get all the powder out first. 

Pink Fiji sand is great for substrate for snails.

Weekend feeders can foul a tank. I wouldn't advise against them. I would just be careful if using them.


----------

